# Oregon Divisional Chainsaw Sculpting Championship 2010



## NEP (Jun 23, 2010)

My latest carving at Oregon Divisional Chainsaw Sculpting Championship, Reedsport Oregon.






















What a fun event.


----------



## 034avsuper (Jun 23, 2010)

Wow! Great work, have some rep  How long would a carving like that take to finish?


----------



## NEP (Jun 24, 2010)

It was a 3½ day comp. but it went well so I finished in 2½ day.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Jun 24, 2010)

Amazing work as usual!


----------

